# HR Advisor -223111



## nikhildandona1983 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Hope you're doing good. This is Nikhil From Chandigarh, India. I'm new to this Forum & working in HR Field. I want to immigrate to Australia as an HR Advisor under Australia Skill Select Program. I would really appreciate if you could please guide me on some of My Queries:

1. Do I need to give transcripts (specially made from University) to my assessing authority Vetassess for evaluations of my Education or my Mark-sheets can also serve the Purpose...
2. How one can Know what are names of states in Australia sponsoring my HR Advisor Occupation (Comes under Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa )
3. Do I need to apply for State Sponsorship to avail 5 Points before the Assessment or First I should go for assessment only 
4. Do I need to send the Certified Hard Copies of my Qualifications & Experiences by Post or I can also send Scanned copies ob their Email ID.
5. Is there any Licence or Registeration Requirement in Australia for this Particular Occupation.

Your earliest response in this regard would be highly appreciated

Thanks & Regards
Nikhil Kumar Dandona
+91-9815861814


----------



## Faraz Aziz (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

Since your post is quite old please let me know if your query has been resolved or you still need this information, if required I can give many of the information asked by you.

Regards,


----------



## nikhildandona1983 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot dear. It all resolved... I may have some queries in near future, I hope you will be able to help in that...
Regards


----------



## Faraz Aziz (Dec 13, 2013)

Sure, by the way to which state and city you are planning to move? What is the stage in ur immigration process?


----------



## Famidha (Aug 4, 2014)

*HR Adviser*



nikhildandona1983 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope you're doing good. This is Nikhil From Chandigarh, India. I'm new to this Forum & working in HR Field. I want to immigrate to Australia as an HR Advisor under Australia Skill Select Program. I would really appreciate if you could please guide me on some of My Queries:
> 
> ...


Dear Nikhil

Can you kindly advise on the same queries that I have above. Since you have resolved all the issues, I would like some help from you or anyone else who can respond, please.

Thanks
Regards
Famidha


----------



## brsuresh24488 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I am currently interested in Applying immigration in canada and below is the short history of my profile.
2 Year 2009 - 2010 (Management Trainee Operations)- Trainee role in all the departments
Company A - (HR Coordinator - 1/2011 till 1/2012)
Company B - (HR Coordinator - 02/2012 till 09/2012)
Company c - (HR Coordinator - 09/2012 till 07/2013)
After which i went to Switzerland to complete my graduation in Business (08/2013 till 03/2014)
Company D- (HR And Training Executive - 03/2014 till date)and this job is also part of my graduation On the job training , But i am currently continuing the same job as requested by my employer. As i have now successfully completed my graduation with a distinction (Graduated - 13th August 2014). I am very much interested to move to australia as a immigrant. 

I kindly seek all of the senior members advice to guide through the process of which category of visa can i apply and documents required for the vetasses assessment .


SURESH


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi brsuresh, as per my understanding with my agent, working experiences before the highest qualification is conferred are not taken into consideration as working experience in the EOI..


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

sorry suresh, ive mistaken as I thought u were applying to Aus.. pls ignore above reply. apologies!


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

nikhildandona1983 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope you're doing good. This is Nikhil From Chandigarh, India. I'm new to this Forum & working in HR Field. I want to immigrate to Australia as an HR Advisor under Australia Skill Select Program. I would really appreciate if you could please guide me on some of My Queries:
> 
> ...


Hi Nikhil,

I have similar query as yours, I am an HR professionals with 9 months work-ex as an HR Generalist, and hold a MBA - HR Degree + B.Tech Degree.

Am I eligible to immigrate to Australia and if YES, under which skilled occupation.

Thanks
Aditya


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

adityapathak2004 said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> I have similar query as yours, I am an HR professionals with 9 months work-ex as an HR Generalist, and hold a MBA - HR Degree + B.Tech Degree.
> 
> ...


hi may I ask what were you doing before HR generalist? The category to apply for is HR adviser. However, in order to get points for EOI at a later stage, you need at least a minimum of 60 points with includes various aspects like age, education, related work experience and etc.


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

arbed said:


> hi may I ask what were you doing before HR generalist? The category to apply for is HR adviser. However, in order to get points for EOI at a later stage, you need at least a minimum of 60 points with includes various aspects like age, education, related work experience and etc.


Hi Arbed,

Below are my details:

I am 29 years old.

I am a B.Tech Graduate in Computer Science Engineering and have a work-experience of 2 years in the Sales & Marketing Field in Telecommunication Industry.
After gaining a work-ex of 2 years in Sales & Marketing Field, went for a full-time (2 years) regular MBA Degree in Human Resource (Major) and Marketing (Minor).

Currently, I am working in Telecommunications Industry in HR Generalist Profile in India and hold a work-experience of nearly 9 months till date.
Both my sister & brother-in-law hold a PR for Australia and have settled in Sydney.

My Query is:
1. Am I eligible for a migration to Australia.
2. If YES, under what Skilled Occupation List should I apply ?

Thanks
Aditya


----------

